# MoNo's Design Help!



## MoNoXiDe (Oct 9, 2013)

This is my first indoor grow.  I have always wanted to grow indoors but never got around to doing it.  

I decided its getting dangerous to buy from a dealer on the streets, plus i want to know what I am smoking.  

My goal is to produce 8 oz a month or 16 oz every 2 months. 

I have a spare closet that I would like to be able to do everything in.  If I can't I could put a 4x4 tent in a sunken wall area at the end of the closet.  

The closet is 2' deep x 6' wide x 8' high.  It has a regular door. "Pics below"

I would love to see MP's members idea to help me out.  

Here is the idea after talking to a few members already.  

I can make the closet a flowering room.  "if 2' deep is enough room"  
I can buy a 4x4 tent to setup the veg. or vice versa veg in closet, flower in 4x4

Once I see the replies to where I should start, I will move on to what to use etc.  
Door to Closet
hXXp://farm4.staticflickr.com/3772/10170465225_45d3c31729_z.jpg
Inside the closet. Of course it will be cleaned out.
hXXp://farm6.staticflickr.com/5492/10170533666_8b1ac59fcd_z.jpg
I can move all this out and have the 4x4 tent setup here.  
hXXp://farm8.staticflickr.com/7345/10170476905_4a2389dd11_z.jpg


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 9, 2013)

I am thinking that that closet with the single door probably would be hard to make 2 separate rooms in.  I started with a 3 x 2 vegging space within my 3 x 6.5' closet where I flowered and it just didn't work well at all.  You do know that you are going to have to cut some holes somewhere in the closet to ventilate it?

You will probably not need a 4 x 4 vegging space to supply a 12-16 sq ft flowering space.  Your vegging space can be quite a bit smaller than your flowering space (unless you keep mothers).  

I really like perpetual harvests.  I cannot plan things well enough to go 4 months between harvests (I give too much away and run out of bud), so I do like separate vegging and flowering spaces.  Right now I am cycling a plant a week into the flowering closet.  I had a growing disaster in June that I am just now starting to recover from...sigh.

Ultimately, you are going to have to make a basic plan and we will help you along the way.  Have you got any lights now or will you buy everything once you decide on a final plan?  The closet may be a better vegging space.  A 4" T5 will work better in a longer narrower space.  A 4 x 4 tent for flowering with a 600 or a 1000W would work well.  Ventilation will probably be your biggest issue.....or you can flower in the closet and have a 2' x 4' or a 32" x 32" vegging space that will take up less room in the bedroom you are using than a 4 x 4.  I think that this will need to be your first decision.  There are pros and cons to both.


----------



## MoNoXiDe (Oct 9, 2013)

veg and flower both need vent and air intakes?


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 9, 2013)

Yes both areas need separate intakes and exhausts.

Don't set goals for harvest til you get area dialed in environmentally wise. Once you know your plants and grow room then you can guestimate you harvest.


----------



## MoNoXiDe (Oct 9, 2013)

@ THG - No lights bought.  I want to get dialed in on the setup before ordering anything.  

@ Ozzy - The amount said was more of letting everyone know what I would like to get, so they know which way 'setup size' to point me. 

I'm stuck because I don't really want to go cutting a bunch of holes in my ceiling and floors.  I don't mind to cut the vent out and in, in my closet.  I don't want to cut holes in the ceiling and floor in my spare bedroom.  If that is the only way to do it, then maybe the indoor grow dream stops here.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 9, 2013)

IMO you'll need at least a 3 room set up to run those numbers of plants. A mother/clone room ,a vegging room and flowering room. The vegging and flowering rooms will have to be large enough for a min of 2 plants to be harvested each week. What ever you harvest will have to be replaced in each room. So plan big if you are want those kind of numbers consistently


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 9, 2013)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> IMO you'll need at least a 3 room set up to run those numbers of plants. A mother/clone room ,a vegging room and flowering room. The vegging and flowering rooms will have to be large enough for a min of 2 plants to be harvested each week. What ever you harvest will have to be replaced in each room. So plan big if you are want those kind of numbers consistently


 
I'm pretty much with Ozzy.  I somehow missed your yield expectations.  I don't see you doing this with a 4 x 4 tent and a vegging space.  I am thinking that you are going to need a larger everything.  Two plants to be harvested each week is 16-20 plants.

You are going to have to cut holes for ventilation.  I really don't see it happening without cutting holes in either the floor or the ceiling.

MoNo, I just noticed the size of your pics.  You are going to have to edit your original post (or I will have to disable the links to your pics).  You need to delete the embedded links, resize your pics and post directly here.  No direct or embedded outside links.  Thanks.


----------



## MoNoXiDe (Oct 9, 2013)

how tall does the veg and flower room have to be?


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 9, 2013)

IMO 6 to 7 feet


----------



## MoNoXiDe (Oct 9, 2013)

is it possible to veg on 1 side 2x2 and flower on other 2x4? 8 high


----------



## MoNoXiDe (Oct 9, 2013)

Also, if I had a 3x3 or 4x4 tent, could i just vent into the room its in with a filter? intake air from the room?


----------



## Auburn1985 (Oct 9, 2013)

MoNo, I believe I noticed that you live in Tennessee.  So do I.  And I drive to a hydroponics store in Nashville called "All Season's Gardening".  They stock Sunblaze T5 fixtures, HID fixtures, bulbs, soils, amendments, nutrients, pots, fans, PH meters, cloning kits, the whole works.  Drive over there once you've decided on your equipment and see if they have what you want.  Their staff is very helpful.

They know what you're there for.  Just talk in general terms.  No direct mention of marijuana.  I think you'll like the store.  It's not a head shop, so the cops won't be writing your tag number down.

They also sell wine making supplies and cheese making supplies.

hxxp://www.allseasonsnashville.com/


----------



## MoNoXiDe (Oct 9, 2013)

if i was closer, i would.  it would prolly be cheaper to have it shipped.  4 hour drive to Nashville.  I live closer to Knoxville


----------



## Auburn1985 (Oct 9, 2013)

Don't give up just because you have to maybe cut some holes you weren't counting on...it's a pain sometimes getting everything set up right.  I know.

I also would suggest you reduce your yield goals as a new grower.  Start small and simple, and work up to higher goals when you get a few grows under your belt.  Just my opinion.  

I veg in a 2 x 2 tent, and flower in a 3.5 x 3.5 closet, at the same time.  I only flower 3 plants at a time, and my wife and I can't smoke all I produce.  I'm giving a lot away to my sis-in-law.


----------



## MoNoXiDe (Oct 9, 2013)

i'm definitely not giving up.  im set.  i just gotta try another way.  the tent you have vents into the ceiling too?


----------



## Auburn1985 (Oct 9, 2013)

MoNoXiDe said:
			
		

> i'm definitely not giving up.  im set.  i just gotta try another way.  the tent you have vents into the ceiling too?



You have to vent them somewhere outside the room they're in.  If you just vent them into the containing room (i.e. the room they're in), you'll heat up the room and eventually the tent too.  There's no shortcut around venting.  Just bite the bullet and do it right.  You'll reap the benefits from it later.


----------



## MoNoXiDe (Oct 9, 2013)

Ok, so I go with the 2x2 veg in closet vent out to ceiling.  would i need to cut hole in floor to get intake air?  and same with the 4x4 tent?   What's my next step? I would assume pick out which tents to buy.


----------



## Auburn1985 (Oct 9, 2013)

If you cut a hole in the ceiling to vent the grow room, then you don't have to cut a hole in the floor as a source of fresh air...you could do as I did, and use the containing room air as fresh air...if it's cool enough, which in my case it is...refer to my grow room design...I get fresh air from my bedroom...via vents in the bottom of my grow closet...


----------



## MoNoXiDe (Oct 9, 2013)

yes, i can do the same.


----------



## sunakard2000 (Oct 10, 2013)

it seems things got a little confusing here, yes your intake can be sucking air from the room containing your tent/closet, but the exhaust should be pushed up into the ceiling or out a window, i have my veg closet set up to suck air in down low on one side and i have a bathroom exhaust fan pushing the air out the top on the opposite side back into the room near the intake for my light/room exhaust, which is hooked up to a vent rig i made that goes in my window. the biggest thing is to have proper exhaust and air flow otherwise heat will be your biggest up hill battle, with huge ACbills... if properly vented you wont have much issues keeping your temps steady.


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Oct 10, 2013)

monoxide, i think your best bet is to veg in the closet, and flower in a 4x4 tent. the computer desk is to the right of the closet right? you can place the tent in that corner where the computer desk is currently, run the flower room exhaust duct into the closet and into the attic. by way of centrifugal fan. the closet will help dampen the noise that the fan puts off.  you have an attic above that room right? if not you will need to run it into the craw space/basement.

give me till tomorrow and i can sketch up something and give you a visual to better show you what i mean.

i know we're not at this point yet, but if you did decide to go this way i can include a starting shopping list of what you will need.


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Oct 10, 2013)

flower room:

- 4x4 tent
- 6" air cooled reflector
- 1k watt ballast
- 1k watt hps bulb
- 6" carbon filter
- 25' of 6" insulated/uninsulated duct...insulated helps with the noise from fan as well
- 6" centrifugal fan (400+ cfm)
- light timer x2
- hangers for the reflector
- thermometer/hydrometer
- circulation fan

veg room:

- 4' 6bulb T5 fixture
- hangers for fixture
- circulation fan
- thermometer/hydrometer
- 6" to 4" duct reducer
- 6" duct splitter
- 4' of 4" duct


a few comments about the pic...

the round tubes are to simulate how the duct would run. 
the box around the tube represents the duct fan. 
i showed what it would like if you ran it into the attic or into the craw space.
i think the rest is self explanitory


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 10, 2013)

You have to be careful pumping exhaust air into an attic.  If you do not have proper air movement and ventilation in the attic, you can get mold. 

You may not be able to get a 6 bulb T5 into a closet that is 2' wide.  Be sure and check the dimensions before you buy a light--most of the 6 bulb fixtures are over 24" wide.

I would add a fan speed controller to shortbus' list.  I also think that I would get an exhaust fan for each space.


----------



## MoNoXiDe (Oct 10, 2013)

because its easier for me to fix and replace drywall, if we sell our house one day.  would it be ok to vent the tent 'which is beside the closet' into the closet and let that one exhaust in the closet push the air up in the ceiling?

oops, i didnt see the thread got to 2 pages.  Thanks shortbus.  So what you said and what i just said is the same and ok, right?  I have a vent in the attic, I could actually run the duct and set it against the vent.  That should push the air right outside.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 10, 2013)

getting the duct work out of the grow space close to the vent in the attic is the best way to do it.


----------



## MoNoXiDe (Oct 10, 2013)

@ THG the closet is actually 25" not that much different, but how wide are most?


----------



## MoNoXiDe (Oct 10, 2013)

because the veg area is 2x6 is that too wide?  ALso, if they make a 3x4 would that be ok for the flower tent?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 10, 2013)

MoNoXiDe said:
			
		

> @ THG the closet is actually 25" not that much different, but how wide are most?


 
The ones I looked at were like 27" or so.  I have just a little less than 2' so went with the 4 bulb tube.  Are you planning on using the entire 6' of closet for vegging?  You are probably only going to want to put 5 or 6 plants in a 4 x 4 tent, so you are not going to need a huge space to veg.  I pretty much supply a 3 x 6.5' flowering space with a 2 x 4 vegging space.  I do a real perpetual garden though, trying to cycle plants in every week or 2, so I will have plants of all sizes in the vegging closet.  The bubble cloner goes in there, too.

I don't think that I have ever seen a 3 x 4 tent, but I think they make one that is about 40" x 40" (actually 1m x 1m).  That is about a sq ft smaller than a 3 x 4.  Do you not have room for a 4 x 4?


----------



## MoNoXiDe (Oct 10, 2013)

I do. I was just thinking 4' wide is good, but it would stick out 2' where my computer is now. If I can save room that would be nice.  I didn't realize the 4x4 would hold 5-6 plants.  I was thinking I would only have 2-3 in the 4x4.  I think 5-6 plants is quiet a bit.  Thoughts?  Is having too much room in the Flowering tent a bad thing?  Like if I just did 2-3 plants in there.


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Oct 10, 2013)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> You have to be careful pumping exhaust air into an attic.  If you do not have proper air movement and ventilation in the attic, you can get mold.
> 
> You may not be able to get a 6 bulb T5 into a closet that is 2' wide.  Be sure and check the dimensions before you buy a light--most of the 6 bulb fixtures are over 24" wide.
> 
> I would add a fan speed controller to shortbus' list.  I also think that I would get an exhaust fan for each space.



good call THG i forgot that 6bulbs are more then 24" wide. a 4 buld will work just as well.


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Oct 10, 2013)

MoNoXiDe said:
			
		

> I do. I was just thinking 4' wide is good, but it would stick out 2' where my computer is now. If I can save room that would be nice.  I didn't realize the 4x4 would hold 5-6 plants.  I was thinking I would only have 2-3 in the 4x4.  I think 5-6 plants is quiet a bit.  Thoughts?  Is having too much room in the Flowering tent a bad thing?  Like if I just did 2-3 plants in there.




not as much as you think. it really depends on how big you grow them. seasoned growers like to shoot for 1 gram per watt. for someone new to this, shooting for 1/2 a gram per watt is a good place to start. so if you went with the 4x4 flower tent with a 1k watt hps light. your basically shooting for 500 grams.


try not to get caught up in how many plants you can fit in a space. the amount of plants you grow doesn't really effect the amount of weight you will produce.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 10, 2013)

ShOrTbUs said:
			
		

> ......try not to get caught up in how many plants you can fit in a space. the amount of plants you grow doesn't really effect the amount of weight you will produce.


 
Conversely, try not to get caught up in how much yield you can get out of a space.  When you are starting out, I think it is most important to focus on learning what your plant is going to need to thrive and then follow through.  There is a learning curve to this growing thing.  If you worry about getting your grow dialed in as best you can, the yield will come.    

Shortbus is correct when he says that the number of plants doesn't determine yield.  However, I think it is important to know how many plants you can expect to get into a space.  A flowering space that is overcrowded will not produce well--the plant will stretch because no light can get to the lower leaves and the bud can be airy because of this.  Having space in your flowering room is not detrimental if you have adequate light to keep your lumens per sq ft up there at 5000 or more.


----------



## MoNoXiDe (Oct 10, 2013)

ok.  Now that it's been decided. closet for veg, 4x4 tent for flowering.  I guess, its the fun part.  ordering.  Looks like a lot of this I can get at Home Depot.  thermometer/hygrometer x 2, all the duct work, circulation fan x2


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 10, 2013)

Amazon has some good prices on lights and fan/filter combinations.


----------



## pcduck (Oct 10, 2013)

I use .plantlightinghydroponics.com


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 10, 2013)

:yeahthat: great service and prices not bad at all. brown plan box delivery too:aok:


----------



## MoNoXiDe (Oct 10, 2013)

any reccomendations on the tent? brands


----------



## pcduck (Oct 10, 2013)

Flower tent is a Secret Jardin

Veg tent is a cheapy from e-bay


----------



## Auburn1985 (Oct 10, 2013)

MoNoXiDe said:
			
		

> any reccomendations on the tent? brands



My veg tent is the Gorilla 2.5 x 2.  Kinda pricey, but they get rave reviews.

I started to get the Secret Jardin 2 x 2, but my T5 light fixture is 2 x 2, and that leaves no room for air to get around the light (I ventilate out the top of the tent).


----------



## MoNoXiDe (Oct 10, 2013)

So, I should get a 2x2.5 for the closet? then a 4x4 for outside.  I just want to triple check before I go drop the dollars.


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Oct 10, 2013)

no you dont need a tent for the closet.


----------



## MoNoXiDe (Oct 11, 2013)

I just went and read the specs on the hydrofarm 

If these are the same exact things it says its 25.5"  my closet is only 25" amazon's i dont see the specs anywhere.  

hxxp://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B005H1C7NA/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER

hxxp://www.plantlightinghydroponics.com/hydrofarm-t5-2ft-4tube-designer-fluorescent-fixture-wbulbs-p-2830.html

Here is the sunblazes but I dont see any specs for it either.  Does anyone have this same one?

hxxp://www.plantlightinghydroponics.com/sun-blaze-2ft-4lamp-t5-fluorescent-light-wlamps-p-2139.html


----------



## MoNoXiDe (Oct 11, 2013)

well, i just watched a youtube video of the sunblaze 4' its only 12.5" wide.  weird that the hydrofarm 4" says its 22.5   So, with room to spare, should I just grab the 6 bulb and get 30k lumens?

hxxp://www.plantlightinghydroponics.com/sun-blaze-4ft-6lamp-t5-fluorescent-light-wlamps-p-4629.html


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 11, 2013)

here's the dimensions for the sunblaze

hXXps://sunlightsupply.com/p-11376-sun-blaze-t5-ho-fluorescent-light-fixtures.aspx

960290 - Sun Blaze T5 HO 22 - 2 ft 2 Lamp
 	EACH	CASE	PALLET
Upc:	870883001766		
Volume (cf):	0.576		
Dim Weight (in3/lb):	5.1294		
Weight (lb):	8		
Length (in):	26.75		
Width (in):	9.3		
Height (in):	4		
960293 - Sun Blaze T5 HO 28 - 2 ft 8 Lamp
 	EACH	CASE	PALLET
Upc:	870883002930		
Volume (cf):	1.487		
Dim Weight (in3/lb):	13.2426		
Weight (lb):	17.9		
Length (in):	26		
Width (in):	24.1		
Height (in):	4.1		
960295 - Sun Blaze T5 HO 24 - 2 ft 4 Lamp
 	EACH	CASE	PALLET
Upc:	870883001681		
Volume (cf):	0.857		
Dim Weight (in3/lb):	7.6362		
Weight (lb):	11.25		
Length (in):	26.75		
Width (in):	14.2		
Height (in):	3.9		
960296 - Sun Blaze T5 HO 42 - 4 ft 2 Lamp
 	EACH	CASE	PALLET
Upc:	870883002947		
Volume (cf):	1.159		
Dim Weight (in3/lb):	10.3246		
Weight (lb):	14		
Length (in):	50.2		
Width (in):	9.5		
Height (in):	4.2		
960300 - Sun Blaze T5 HO 44 - 4 ft 4 Lamp
 	EACH	CASE	PALLET
Upc:	870883004965		
Volume (cf):	1.650		
Dim Weight (in3/lb):	14.6977		
Weight (lb):	20.25		
Length (in):	50.2		
Width (in):	14.2		
Height (in):	4		
960302 - Sun Blaze T5 HO 46 - 4 ft 6 Lamp
 	EACH	CASE	PALLET
Upc:	870883002954		
Volume (cf):	2.199		
Dim Weight (in3/lb):	19.5876		
Weight (lb):	25		
Length (in):	50		
Width (in):	19		
Height (in):	4		
960305 - Sun Blaze T5 HO 48 - 4 ft 8 Lamp
 	EACH	CASE	PALLET
Upc:	870883004972		
Volume (cf):	2.778		
Dim Weight (in3/lb):	24.7423		
Weight (lb):	31		
Length (in):	50		
Width (in):	24		
Height (in):	4


----------



## MoNoXiDe (Oct 11, 2013)

Thanks Ozzy. I decided on the sunblaze 4' 6 bulb.  Any objections from anyone?


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Oct 12, 2013)

MoNoXiDe said:
			
		

> Thanks Ozzy. I decided on the sunblaze 4' 6 bulb.  Any objections from anyone?



as long as its going to fit. i'm sure you won't find any objections.


----------



## MoNoXiDe (Oct 12, 2013)

Here is the up to date list.  Anything I should add?

hxxp://farm8.staticflickr.com/7346/10229854405_8813c1fc4a_z.jpg

hxxp://farm8.staticflickr.com/7381/10229944533_63edefe5a0_z.jpg


----------



## MoNoXiDe (Oct 13, 2013)

i apologize THG, I just noticed your post about pic size.  I read about the direct links, i just didnt see the size restrictions.  my bad.  I just edited my last post here.


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Oct 13, 2013)

MoNoXiDe said:
			
		

> Here is the up to date list.  Anything I should add?
> 
> hxxp://farm8.staticflickr.com/7346/10229854405_8813c1fc4a_z.jpg
> 
> hxxp://farm8.staticflickr.com/7381/10229944533_63edefe5a0_z.jpg




grow supply list

- soil
- nutrients
- solo cups or small sized pots
- large pots 1-3gal, if you're planning a 2 plant scrog, 5gal pots
- fiskers
- ph up and down
- ph meter
- tds/ppm meter
- propagation meduim*
- propagation dome and tray*
- cloning gel*
- razor blades*
- surgical gloves*
- pump style spray bottle*
- jewelers loupe/pocket microscope...atleast 40x

* = optional choice.


----------



## MoNoXiDe (Oct 14, 2013)

I should have my order in Friday for everything except the grow supply list.  I'm like a kid waiting on Christmas! lol


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 14, 2013)

Think nows bad wait til it's the last 2 weeks til harvest


----------



## MoNoXiDe (Oct 15, 2013)

flower room:

- 4x4 tent
- 6" air cooled reflector
- 1k watt ballast
- 1k watt hps bulb
- 6" carbon filter
- 25' of 6" insulated/uninsulated duct...insulated helps with the noise from fan as well **** ordered Aluminum 3-Ply Air Duct 6 inch x 25F 
- 6" centrifugal fan (400+ cfm)
- light timer x2
- hangers for the reflector
- thermometer/hydrometer  **** ordered Active Air Hygro-Thermometer  
- circulation fan

veg room:

- 4' 6bulb T5 fixture  **** ordered Sun Blaze 4FT 6-Lamp T5 Fluorescent Light w/lamps 
- hangers for fixture **** ordered came with light 
- circulation fan
- thermometer/hydrometer **** ordered Active Air Hygro-Thermometer 
- 6" to 4" duct reducer
- 6" duct splitter
- 4' of 4" duct


----------



## Auburn1985 (Oct 15, 2013)

MoNoXiDe said:
			
		

> flower room:
> 
> - 4x4 tent
> - 6" air cooled reflector
> ...



You da man, MoNo...you da man...

Didn't take you long to zero in on a good setup...

Best wishes, best of luck, green mojo, and dank harvests to you bro...


----------



## MoNoXiDe (Oct 15, 2013)

Thanks! I couldn't have done it without y'all.   Great info from MP.


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Oct 16, 2013)

MoNoXiDe said:
			
		

> flower room:
> 
> - 6" to 4" duct reducer
> - 6" duct splitter
> - 4' of 4" duct



you might be wondering about these 3 items. these are so you can split your intake duct to allow for air exchange in the veg room as well. the reason for reducing the duct to 4" so that the majority of the air being pulled is coming from the flower room. after you reduced it to 4" duct you'll want to run the 4" duct to the top, center of the room. you want to pull your air passively as close to the floor as possible where its cooler. also remember when seeting up the flowering tent. it's always better to hang your light at a fixed position at the top of your tent. its better to adjust your plants instead of moving the lights. it also allows for less duct, and lets you attach the carbon filter at the top of the tent where the air is hottest.


----------



## MoNoXiDe (Oct 16, 2013)

K Ty


----------



## MoNoXiDe (Oct 18, 2013)

i'm having trouble finding the 6" duct splitter.  Any ideas. let me rephrase that  a reasonable priced one. $45 is high in my opinion.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 18, 2013)

When I was running 2 lights, I ran a 4 x 4 x 6 wye for the ventilation.  I think I got it from Amazon.  Would this work for you?  If so, I will look for the link.


----------



## MoNoXiDe (Oct 18, 2013)

I would need 6" 6" 4" wye   
thanks if you find one, please do


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Oct 18, 2013)

hxxp://www.homedepot.com/p/Master-Flow-6-in-x-6-in-x-6-in-Wye-Y6X6X6/100396980?N=25ecodZc4k8%2FNtk-All%2FNtt-wye#.UmHvK3C-qDw

hxxp://www.homedepot.com/p/Master-Flow-6-in-to-4-in-Round-Reducer-or-Increaser-R6X4/100111736?N=25ecodZc4k8%2FNtk-Extended%2FNtt-6%25252522%25252B4%25252522%25252Breducer#.UmHva3C-qDw

total 20$


----------



## MoNoXiDe (Oct 18, 2013)

ty


----------



## MoNoXiDe (Oct 19, 2013)

i received the sunblaze 6 bulb t5.  fits perfectly.  going to grab some of the duct parts today from Home Depot.


----------



## MoNoXiDe (Oct 23, 2013)

grow supply list

- soil
- nutrients
- solo cups or small sized pots  
- large pots 1-3gal, if you're planning a 2 plant scrog, 5gal pots**** Done
- fiskers
- ph up and down
- ph meter
- tds/ppm meter
- propagation meduim*
- propagation dome and tray*
- cloning gel*
- razor blades*
- surgical gloves*
- pump style spray bottle*
- jewelers loupe/pocket microscope...atleast 40x

* = optional choice.

flower room:

- 4x4 tent
- 6" air cooled reflector
- 1k watt ballast
- 1k watt hps bulb
- 6" carbon filter
- 25' of 6" insulated/uninsulated duct...insulated helps with the noise from fan as well **** done
- 6" centrifugal fan (400+ cfm)
- light timer x2
- hangers for the reflector
- thermometer/hydrometer **** done
- circulation fan

veg room:

- 4' 6bulb T5 fixture **** done
- hangers for fixture **** done
- circulation fan
- thermometer/hydrometer **** done
- 6" to 4" duct reducer**** Done
- 6" duct splitter**** Done
- 4' of 4" duct  **** Done


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 23, 2013)

Sounds like it bout time to get growing 

good luck and Green Mojo


----------



## MoNoXiDe (Oct 23, 2013)

almost.  i still gotta put the big order in.


----------



## MoNoXiDe (Oct 25, 2013)

grow supply list

- soil
- nutrients
- solo cups or small sized pots 
- large pots 1-3gal, if you're planning a 2 plant scrog, 5gal pots**** Done
- fiskers
- ph up and down
- ph meter
- tds/ppm meter
- propagation meduim*
- propagation dome and tray*
- cloning gel*   ***** Done
- razor blades*
- surgical gloves*
- pump style spray bottle*
- jewelers loupe/pocket microscope...atleast 40x

* = optional choice.

flower room:

- 4x4 tent***** Done
- 6" air cooled reflector***** Done
- 1k watt ballast***** Done
- 1k watt hps bulb***** Done
- 6" carbon filter **** Done
- 25' of 6" insulated/uninsulated duct...insulated helps with the noise from fan as well **** done
- 6" centrifugal fan (400+ cfm)**** Done
- light timer x2  *****Done
- hangers for the reflector
- thermometer/hydrometer **** done
- circulation fan

veg room:

- 4' 6bulb T5 fixture **** done
- hangers for fixture **** done
- circulation fan
- thermometer/hydrometer **** done
- 6" to 4" duct reducer**** Done
- 6" duct splitter**** Done
- 4' of 4" duct **** Done


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 25, 2013)

Way to go.  I see a "Done" on most of these.  You are getting close here!


----------



## MoNoXiDe (Oct 25, 2013)

Thanks still truckin.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 25, 2013)

your edit to hard you need :48:


----------



## MoNoXiDe (Oct 26, 2013)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> your edit to hard you need :48:



Just tryin to keep tabs on what I bought and what I need. :icon_smile:

running low on funds, and I don't have the whole list complete.  Nor have I ordered the main thing 'the beans' I have a couple hundred more dollars.  It may take me a little more saving before I can start.


----------



## nouvellechef (Oct 26, 2013)

It's much easier to produce high quality MJ all around with a dialed in set-up. Make no mistake. Don't pop those beans, after you get then, till you are ready. GL


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 26, 2013)

I give you major props for starting off right and doing things the way they should be done.:48:


----------



## MoNoXiDe (Oct 26, 2013)

ty its something that I have always wanted to do.  I'm learning from the best group, imo.  thanks again to everyone that has helped me with the setup.


----------



## MoNoXiDe (Oct 27, 2013)

what kind of soil and nutrients to buy?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 28, 2013)

Are you wanting to use chemical nutes?  If so, General Hydroponics Flora series is inexpensive and works well.


----------



## MoNoXiDe (Oct 28, 2013)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> Are you wanting to use chemical nutes?  If so, General Hydroponics Flora series is inexpensive and works well.



yep, sounds good ty.


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Oct 28, 2013)

you can go with a soilless mixture like sunshine#4, or potting soil. some good potting soil's are...fox farm ocean forest, light warrior,happy frog, roots organic, and a few others i can't remember off the top of my head


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 28, 2013)

I use an inexpensive organic soil that I get from Home Depot called Kellogg's Patio Plus when I use soil.  It has added things that you need, like perlite and lime.  And it is inexpensive--$5 for 1.5 cu ft.


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Oct 29, 2013)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> I use an inexpensive organic soil that I get from Home Depot called Kellogg's Patio Plus when I use soil.  It has added things that you need, like perlite and lime.  And it is inexpensive--$5 for 1.5 cu ft.




:yeahthat: prolly the best way to go. you'll be adding chemical nutes to the soil anyway. so spending a bunch of money on overpriced(but really good) organic soil, isn't really worth it


----------



## MoNoXiDe (Oct 29, 2013)

Well I went to wal mart, Home Depot, and lowes. None of them have Kellogg patio plus. It seems to be on the west coast only.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 29, 2013)

I am not on the coast, but I am in the western part of the US.  Do they have something similar?  If they have something similar, it sure is easier than mixing everything you need.  My ex was a soil grower.  We would spread a huge tarp in the shop and start mixing bags of soil, perlite, manure, lime, peat moss, etc.


----------



## MoNoXiDe (Oct 29, 2013)

i think lowes might come through.  They said to check back monday for new shipment.


----------



## MoNoXiDe (Oct 30, 2013)

I've been reading deeper and deeper into the forums.  I also was introduced to another forums, I've got information overload.  Another question, while in veg room are the lights on 24/7 or 18/7, i know the flower room is 12/12.


----------



## sunakard2000 (Oct 30, 2013)

well most of us stick with the easy setting, always on 24/0.  im not sure why people use 18/6 it seems to cause a constant stretch well before the 12/12 flip stretch. i stick with like i said the easy setting, always on, no timers needed


----------



## MoNoXiDe (Oct 31, 2013)

Well I received the jardin 120 today. I open it up and the case it comes in it ripped about 10" down the zipper area.  I say to my self I well at least it's not the tent. Well to my surprise, once I get the tent almost setup there is a rip about 6" on the corner.  "I know this will continue to rip" I sent the seller a message.  We'll see what happens. I don't want to pay to have it shipped back.

hxxp://farm6.staticflickr.com/5539/10601079096_b6108e760b_b_d.jpg


----------



## MoNoXiDe (Oct 31, 2013)

Also I received a bag of 50 rapid rooters.  I wasn't even thinking about length of time they last.  Anyway to keep them fresher longer?


----------



## sunakard2000 (Oct 31, 2013)

i dont think they really "go bad" i had 7 sitting around for nearly 9 months+ and they were all dried out, gave them an over night soak in water and rung out like 75% of the water, popped a seed in and blamo 3 days later seedlings poppin outta rapid rooters, as long as they dont mold i dont think youll have any issues with them sitting around as long as you rehydrate them


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Oct 31, 2013)

if you bought it off ebay, it is possible, you might have to pay to ship it back. i just recently bought a 6" booster fan from ebay. broke after 3 days. i still haven't sen't it back yet, but ebay already refunded the money.


----------



## MoNoXiDe (Nov 1, 2013)

I bought it off amazon.  I hoping that they send another one and I can send this one back in that box.  The box it came in was beat up and I tossed it.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Nov 1, 2013)

The damage to the package was almost certainly done by the carrier and that is who you are most likely going to have to deal with.  Who delivered it and was there a note made that the packaging was damaged when you received it?  I have found both Amazon and Bay good to work with, but I am not seeing this as Amazon's fault.  Who delivered it? I hope that you did not make a mistake by tossing the box...

Keep the Rapid Rooters sealed in the plastic bag they came in and they will last.


----------



## MoNoXiDe (Nov 1, 2013)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> The damage to the package was almost certainly done by the carrier and that is who you are most likely going to have to deal with.  Who delivered it and was there a note made that the packaging was damaged when you received it?  I have found both Amazon and Bay good to work with, but I am not seeing this as Amazon's fault.  Who delivered it? I hope that you did not make a mistake by tossing the box...
> 
> Keep the Rapid Rooters sealed in the plastic bag they came in and they will last.



Yes, i tossed the box.  The damage was not caused by the carrier in my opinion.  The tent was inside of the case which was inside of a box.  I could see if the poles were bent "from tossing the box around"  this was more of a manufacturer defect.  The zipper to the case was ridiculously hard to unzip, matter of fact if the bag didn't have that huge rip in it, i couldn't have pulled the tent out of it.  

How big of a problem would it be to have a small amount of light coming through that rip? Did you see the pic?  

Thanks for the info on the RR.  They came in a zip lock storage bag.


----------



## MoNoXiDe (Nov 2, 2013)

I plan to put my order in for beans on Monday.  My choice is 2 Sensi Seeds Super Skunk, 2 LowRyder AK 47, and 1 Pineapple Punch.

Any thoughts or suggestions being my 1st indoor grow?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Nov 3, 2013)

A small amount of light coming through is not a problem in veg, but it is a huge problem in flowering.  I would contact the person you got the tent from and see if they will make it right.  If you pay with Paypal, you have some recourse.

What type of high are you looking for?  Let should determine what you get.  Why the LowRyder?


----------



## MoNoXiDe (Nov 3, 2013)

my wife picked that one.  I went back and looked at the order and its outdoor. So I told her to go with something different.  She wanted ak 47 but couldn't find one. Were out of stock she said.


----------



## MoNoXiDe (Nov 3, 2013)

I'm setting up my tent and I have a quick question. My carbon filter is on the right side of the tent and I'm venting out the left side. Does it matter which side the duct goes into the light? The way its setup is the duct goes into the open side of the hood and runs out the light socket side of the hood.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Nov 3, 2013)

that'll work fine


----------



## MoNoXiDe (Nov 3, 2013)

thanks ozzy


----------



## MoNoXiDe (Nov 3, 2013)

I'm having trouble finding the right ones.  Could someone recommend ones they know are good. Some reviews on amazon got me to question my choice.  Also a good loupe

- ph meter
- tds/ppm meter


----------



## MoNoXiDe (Nov 4, 2013)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> I am not on the coast, but I am in the western part of the US.  Do they have something similar?  If they have something similar, it sure is easier than mixing everything you need.  My ex was a soil grower.  We would spread a huge tarp in the shop and start mixing bags of soil, perlite, manure, lime, peat moss, etc.




well lowes didnt come through.  Home Depot said it would be $90.00 shipping.  So I will have to come up with something else. 

this is what Home Depot suggested.  

hxxp://t.homedepot.com/p/Vigoro-1-5-cu-ft-Organic-Potting-Mix-50150062/203155271/


----------



## MoNoXiDe (Nov 4, 2013)

Sorry, i don't mean to be bothersome.  I am racking up on the questions here.  Can a digital ph meter measure the ph level in water and soil?  

hxxp://www.ebay.com/itm/Luster-Leaf-1845-Rapitest-Digital-Soil-pH-Meter-New-/281185458312?pt=US_Garden_Tools&hash=item4177f59888


----------



## MoNoXiDe (Nov 7, 2013)

The setup is almost complete. Here is some pics.  












Here is my little sketch 






Hope the size of these pics is regulation.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Nov 8, 2013)

That looks good but you may have to put more of a flow restriction on the veg space air intake so that the air will pull through the restriction of the carbon filter in the flower room better. You need to test it to see how well it is pulling. I see you did reduce it for the veg space but you may have to reduce it more or rig up some kind of "damper" so that you get the proper air flow for each. I am taking an educated guess here but I would think that the veg should have 1/4-1/3 the air flow of the flower space.


----------



## MoNoXiDe (Nov 8, 2013)

do you think crimping the end of the 4" duct would work? maybe let 2" of air through, or maybe putting something over the end of the 4" duct to restrict some of the air like panty hose or a screen, idk.


----------



## MoNoXiDe (Nov 8, 2013)

I have another problem too.  I vented into the attic and have about 15 foot of duct going right between the ridge cap and the octagon vent on the side of the house. Will I have problems?  or is that close enough to the vent and ridge cap that it will just go right outside?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Nov 8, 2013)

Actually, I don't think that there is any way that the air is going to go through the filter with it set up like it is.   The air is always going to take the path of least resistance.  And even making the intakes smaller will most likely not equalize the draw between the 2 rooms.  You may find that you have to put the rooms on separate exhaust fans if you plan on using the filter.


----------



## MoNoXiDe (Nov 8, 2013)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> Actually, I don't think that there is any way that the air is going to go through the filter with it set up like it is.   The air is always going to take the path of least resistance.  And even making the intakes smaller will most likely not equalize the draw between the 2 rooms.  You may find that you have to put the rooms on separate exhaust fans if you plan on using the filter.




how can I test to make sure its pulling enough through? When I turn it on it seems to be pulling good. I did notice that charcoal dust sucked out and onto the glass of the hood.  

What do you think about the attic situation THG?


----------



## MoNoXiDe (Nov 8, 2013)

I think I may pull the duct work over to the eve vent and let it go out the eve vent instead.  Thoughts?


----------



## MoNoXiDe (Nov 8, 2013)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> Actually, I don't think that there is any way that the air is going to go through the filter with it set up like it is.   The air is always going to take the path of least resistance.  And even making the intakes smaller will most likely not equalize the draw between the 2 rooms.  You may find that you have to put the rooms on separate exhaust fans if you plan on using the filter.



could i put something over the 4' side like panty hose or a sock if it needs to restrict more and it will be ok?


----------



## Growdude (Nov 9, 2013)

MoNoXiDe said:
			
		

> could i put something over the 4' side like panty hose or a sock if it needs to restrict more and it will be ok?


 
I would totally block the 4" intake in the vegg tent, then connect the 2 tents together at the bottom, a passive intake in the flower tent should provide ample air exchange for both tents if you have enough CFM from your fan.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Nov 9, 2013)

I would suggest either a dust filter that is heavy or do as Growdude said. Here is a carbon filter that would apply significant resistance to the intake, and it will scrub the air as well: hxxp://www.plantlightinghydroponics.com/organic-air-charcoal-fiber-filter-4in-p-2364.html
If you connect this to the end of the 4" hose and it still doesn't increase the other side enough, you can try a series of restrictions in the 4" hose by squeezing it down along its length to half the size as it is metal hose. But I suspect that having the filter on the end of it may be enough.

Also don't take the vent hose to the eve vents as those are intake. leave it up in the top as you had it initially. Convection will remove the exhaust air from the attic space because it will add heat to the attic space that will be pulled out the gable vent which will pull air in at the eve vents. 

After a month of using this setup, you will need to go into the attic space to see if it is exhausting well enough so that it isn't building up moisture. if it is building too much moisture in the attic space, you may have to connect it to a metal vent and affix it to the gable vent so that the air is forced out (I had to do this with my setup but mine was in a smaller building)


----------



## MoNoXiDe (Nov 9, 2013)

Growdude said:
			
		

> I would totally block the 4" intake in the vegg tent, then connect the 2 tents together at the bottom, a passive intake in the flower tent should provide ample air exchange for both tents if you have enough CFM from your fan.



I have a 400 cfm fan.


----------



## MoNoXiDe (Nov 9, 2013)

This is how it looks up in the attic.  As you can see I'm just shy of being able to connect the duct to the vent going outside.


----------



## MoNoXiDe (Nov 9, 2013)

There isn't a port at the bottom of the tent that I can use to tap into the closet area. 

Is there a booster fan I can put in the flower tent that would help pull more from it?  That way I can keep the same setup and not have to cut more holes.


----------



## MoNoXiDe (Nov 9, 2013)

Is the only problem with this setup, that it won't be able to pull from the filter?  Can the filter be moved to the Veg tent and still work? 

idk, I just hate that I bought and built this setup and now its not going to work.  Its frustrating.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Nov 9, 2013)

Growdude's idea is the best.  Where are you getting intake air if there are not ports at the bottom?  When you turn on the fan, does it pull the sides of the tent in slightly?  I have worked with air and water enough to know that when the lines are not balanced (same lengths, same number of bends, same restrictions) you will get significantly more air or water through the line that is less restricted.  There is no getting around this.  The veggy side will pull way more air than the flowering side.  Moving the filter to the veg tent would result in the flowering room not being scrubbed.  Also, do not use the filter until (and unless) you need it.  You may find that if you do take the exhaust right to the gable end and out the vent (I recommend that anyway because of moisture and the real possibility of mold in the attic) that you do not have an odor problem and do not need to use a filter.

The only solutions I see to this are:  putting the filter on the other end of the ducting in the attic or getting another fan for the vegging space.  I know that it can be a pita to have to repair holes in drywall, but IMO this setup is not going to work as it is.


----------



## MoNoXiDe (Nov 9, 2013)

so disconnecting the filter would work? Maybe I could try to sell this filter and pick up a free standing air purifier.  "if needed"  i've never done this before, but I think THG is right, with that much air pulling from the flower tent, the smells would exit in the attic and out the vent.  

THG u mentioned putting the scrubber in the attic, but wouldn't that be blowing into the filter instead of sucking air through it?  does that work?


----------



## MoNoXiDe (Nov 9, 2013)

to answer your question, there is a port at the bottom it's just in a spot where it would be hard to connect to the veg room.


----------



## MoNoXiDe (Nov 9, 2013)

I just thought of another question.  With all this going on in one bedroom, is it ok running that much power?


----------



## sunakard2000 (Nov 9, 2013)

i dont see why not, as long as you dont have everything piggy backed into one outlet you should be fine, i have a veg closet and flower area in the same room, i use all 4 outlets i have for the T5 fixture, my 600watt HPS, exhaust fan, 3 oscillating fans, air pump for airating water/nutes/teas, dehumidifyer and my desk lamp, plus my cloner bucket when needed, havnt popped a breaker yet.


----------



## MoNoXiDe (Nov 10, 2013)

thanks sun!


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Nov 10, 2013)

Well, don't try running a space heater in that bedroom.  

Most bedroom circuits are 15 amp.  Depending on the age of your home, you may have more than a single bedroom on a circuit.  Rather than guess, add up your amps and make sure you are not overtaxing your circuit.


----------



## MoNoXiDe (Nov 10, 2013)

after a dry run.  I turned everything on but the exhaust.  The Veg room got up to 78 and the flower room 91.  I turned the exhaust on and waited about 20 min.  Now the veg is 73.6 and the flower room is 78.4  

Comments please.


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Nov 10, 2013)

78 is a good number. is that running your ballast at 100, 75, or 50%?


----------



## MoNoXiDe (Nov 10, 2013)

100%, now I checked again and its 73 veg and 75 flower. what is too cold?


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Nov 10, 2013)

no not at all. most people will say that 75 is ideal for a grow room

i'm actually kind of suprised that the grow room is so cool. i expected it to be like 85-90 in your flower tent


----------



## MoNoXiDe (Nov 10, 2013)

after 45 minutes the veg is 74 and the flower is 75.  I'm going to let it run for another hour and I will post up temps then.  Will it change once plants are in?

o ya, I put two socks over the 4" duct.


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Nov 10, 2013)

MoNoXiDe said:
			
		

> after 45 minutes the veg is 74 and the flower is 75.  I'm going to let it run for another hour and I will post up temps then.  Will it change once plants are in?
> 
> o ya, I put two socks over the 4" duct.




good thinking. could u see a noticable difference in the suction in the veg room after putting them on?


----------



## MoNoXiDe (Nov 10, 2013)

ShOrTbUs said:
			
		

> good thinking. could u see a noticable difference in the suction in the veg room after putting them on?



O, ya.  Without the socks, I could put my hand up to the intake and it would try to suck my hand down through it   now, i can feel the pressure but not bad at all.


----------



## MoNoXiDe (Nov 10, 2013)

1 1/2 hours into the dry run.  77 veg and 75 flower.


----------



## MoNoXiDe (Nov 10, 2013)

MoNoXiDe said:
			
		

> 1 1/2 hours into the dry run.  77 veg and 75 flower.



2 hour dry run.  Steady 78.6 veg 76.4 flower

im sticking with those numbers, i dont think it will change drastically from there.


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Nov 10, 2013)

not in the winter at least. just to prepare you though. if you attempt an indoor grow in the summer. most likely you will need a portable a/c or window unit.


----------



## MoNoXiDe (Nov 10, 2013)

ya, I have one in the room already.


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Nov 10, 2013)

MoNoXiDe said:
			
		

> ya, I have one in the room already.




time to grow!


----------



## MoNoXiDe (Nov 10, 2013)

Couple things left to get. Soil and ppm meter


----------



## Hushpuppy (Nov 11, 2013)

Alright, your experiment worked. Those look like good numbers, but don't be surprised when those numbers change some when plants are in there. It probably won't be enough of a change to be a problem but I suspect that both sides will get a bit warmer. You aren't too cold until you get below 60f. But they typically do best in the mid 70s unless you add in CO2, but that is a whole other animal.

Are you looking to go with organic soil growing or just synthetic nutes in soil?


----------



## MoNoXiDe (Nov 11, 2013)

Hushpuppy said:
			
		

> Alright, your experiment worked. Those look like good numbers, but don't be surprised when those numbers change some when plants are in there. It probably won't be enough of a change to be a problem but I suspect that both sides will get a bit warmer. You aren't too cold until you get below 60f. But they typically do best in the mid 70s unless you add in CO2, but that is a whole other animal.
> 
> Are you looking to go with organic soil growing or just synthetic nutes in soil?



I'm going with Promix HP and GH mirro, gro, and bloom. 

I gotta get a couple of reg little fans to put in the rooms too.  So, I'm almost there.  Running low on funds.


----------



## MoNoXiDe (Nov 13, 2013)

i have a quick question.  How many bags will I need?  I think they come in 2.2, I ordered 2 bags.  Will I need more to fill.  four 5 gallon pots and two 3 gallon pots, plus have some extra?  I need to know asap, because the guy said to have it here tomorrow, i have to have my order in before 3 EST


----------



## MoNoXiDe (Dec 19, 2013)

Should I be concerned?  Now that I moved everything to the new room.  I have a concern with electricity.  all of this on one breaker. Small window ac unit, 1000 watt light, 2 small fans, 1 inline fan, T5 4' 6 bulb, refridgerator, and my garage door opener.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Dec 19, 2013)

What size breaker? is all of this in the garage? if so imo you need 1 breaker for ac and fans, 1 breaker for lights and 1 for the garage door and refridgerator


----------



## MoNoXiDe (Dec 19, 2013)

i dont know the size.  yes, all in the garage.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Dec 19, 2013)

Look at the tip of the breaker switch t should be either a 15 or 20 amp.


----------



## MoNoXiDe (Dec 19, 2013)

the lights in the garage are on a 20 and the recepticals are on a 20.


----------



## MoNoXiDe (Dec 19, 2013)

i would like to run another but I cant call an electrician now lol


----------



## ozzydiodude (Dec 19, 2013)

so you have the lights on 1 breaker and the other stuff on the other right?
if not try to balance the load between  the breakers as best you can


----------



## MoNoXiDe (Dec 19, 2013)

the lights as in the one connected to my light switch.  The lights 'T5 and 1000watt HPS' I would have to plug into the recpticls. along with the rest of the stuff.

all my grow room stuff would be on one 20 amp breaker.


----------



## robertr (Dec 19, 2013)

Monoxide, can you add up the amps drawn from all the components you have connected to the circuit. You should stay below the 20 amp breaker. If the amps are not shown on the device just divide your watts by voltage, that will give you your amps. So if your light is 1000 watts running off 120v you would have a 8.3 amp draw from your light. Somebody correct me if I am wrong.


----------

